# Digit [Tamil] Fast Track - A Glimpse



## g_suresh_mps (Mar 20, 2007)

Dear Digit Team,

I am Suresh . G From Chennai Tamil Nadu I feel happy to say that i saw Digit Mag on Stands with Tamil Fast Track of Microsoft Office 2003 Once my Grand pa asked me to Teach him the Important Softwares which we use to Simplify our Tasks using word excel power point now i am free i gave the Digit Fast Track issue to him he is very comfortable now. 

Thanks Digit Team 
Thanks a Lot C.E.O Mr. L. Subramaniyan

Here is the Front Page of Digit [Tamil] Fast Track
*www.MyOnlineImages.com/serveFile.aspx?af=7933

Regards 

G.Suresh
g_suresh_mps@yahoo.co.in


----------



## nitish_mythology (Mar 21, 2007)

Why r u posting ur e-mail id on a public forum??


----------



## praka123 (May 18, 2007)

^^ is it true?


----------



## aryayush (May 19, 2007)

What's going on here? What's with the rude smiley?! 

Kudos to Digit, BTW!


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 19, 2007)

Yes dont post your yahoo id.As they are easy to hack.


----------



## prasad_den (May 19, 2007)

I was surprised when I found the digit magazine in tamil in the newsstands.. I am planning to get one next month and see how it is..! Great work digit.. for releasing it in regional languages..


----------



## praka123 (May 19, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> What's going on here? What's with the rude smiley?!
> 
> Kudos to Digit, BTW!


 someone (hackers?) accused our MVP's yesternight post was deleted  already,now am doubtful?


----------



## Cool G5 (May 19, 2007)

The link is not working.It does not show the image.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 19, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> someone (hackers?) accused our MVP's yesternight post was deleted already,now am doubtful?



that All MVP's are fake type posts naa ??  some one is really pissed with Tech Forums, as its not only problem with Digit, as atleast 15 forums where i visit that guy attacks pretty badly  according to that *Some One* all ID's are here fake and duplicate of Forum Owner


----------



## aryayush (May 19, 2007)

Ignore it and carry on with your lives. The more you discuss these nutters, the more incentive they have for spamming on forums.


----------

